# cannot complete the device driver installation wizard



## speedy2 (Jun 28, 2012)

I used the Driver manager to download and install the Dell Touchpad driver and the final status after the installed "intall failed" on driver name: Alps Dell touchpad(05/02/2010..10047.115.102)
I have tried and tried again but I still have the same error message. Is there something I missed?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I would try going to the dell support page for your model and get the driver from there if you have a service tag just enter it here Drivers and Downloads | Dell [United States] then you should get the drivers specific to your device which you can download


----------



## speedy2 (Jun 28, 2012)

I tried to download and nothing change. oh by the way, I was able to connnect to wifi but the IE status bar kept on giving error message" !done" and screen just freez. can you help me how to do screen print from the laptop to paste in my message to techforums?

Here is the detail after the IE stopped working:
*Problem signature:
*Problem Event Name: APPCRASH
Application Name: iexplore.exe
Application Version: 7.0.6001.18000
Application Timestamp: 47918f11
Fault Module Name: msxml6.dll
Fault Module Version: 6.20.1076.0
Fault Module Timestamp: 4791a733
Exception Code: c0000005
Exception Offset: 000029cb
OS Version: 6.0.6001.2.1.0.768.2
Locale ID: 1033
Additional Information 1: 4a86
Additional Information 2: 3623a9e0da2d695ca780e43ac46fe1e1
Additional Information 3: 4459
Additional Information 4: 49ec97f313feabb731a765d900767607
*Read our privacy statement:
*Privacy Statement for the Microsoft Error Reporting Service*
Problem signature:
*Problem Event Name: APPCRASH
Application Name: iexplore.exe
Application Version: 7.0.6001.18000
Application Timestamp: 47918f11
Fault Module Name: msxml6.dll
Fault Module Version: 6.20.1076.0
Fault Module Timestamp: 4791a733
Exception Code: c0000005
Exception Offset: 000029cb
OS Version: 6.0.6001.2.1.0.768.2
Locale ID: 1033
Additional Information 1: 4a86
Additional Information 2: 3623a9e0da2d695ca780e43ac46fe1e1
Additional Information 3: 4459
Additional Information 4: 49ec97f313feabb731a765d900767607
*Read our privacy statement:
*Privacy Statement for the Microsoft Error Reporting Service


----------



## speedy2 (Jun 28, 2012)

another the error "error on page" when I tried to down load drivers from the dell support site.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Take a look at the article below to post a screenshot.

How to Post a Screenshot | Tech Support Forum


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You might try this Internet Explorer - Reset - Vista Forums


----------

